# Location Location Location :D



## Daveh (Sep 3, 2010)

Soooo…I was thinking/toying with the idea of Alicante. Beautiful place but my main concern is too many British people there. This may be the perfect reason for a lot of British people/couples to move there, but it’s a reason that’s putting me off the area. I think a lot of people who fail the move to Spain (and have to move back to the UK) are such people, because not enough thought or planning has gone into the move. Too much British thinking and not enough Spanish thinking! If that makes sense lol Anyway, not here to bash anyone’s ideas or plans, just my personal thoughts.

A lot of people go to Spain with the idea that being around other Brits will make the whole move process perfect. However, I feel different and don’t want to be near too many Brits, if any! My idea of moving to Spain is to become Spanish. By that I mean to integrate myself into the Spanish society, as I have no plans of returning to the UK (well, to visit family maybe, but that’s about it!). I don’t see Spain as an adventure, I see it as a new life for myself and my partner. Although we’re happy for him to commute back to the UK for work, I’m not happy to do that myself and would rather get myself a Spanish job on lower pay, but at least feel part of the system.

Anyway, I was thinking, where would be the best place for me to move to? What do you guys think? I obviously need somewhere within reasonable distance to an airport which is good to fly to Birmingham and back (on pretty much any day of the week). I want to be in the culture of Spain and be part of the Spanish system, without thinking about the UK or other people in the area from the UK. The place would have to be quite big, perhaps a small city or large town in the south of Spain…near a beach, if possible. Not asking for much am I?! lol I love the ocean and it makes me feel at peace, so that’s something I’d like to have in my life if possible. That said, it won’t be the final deciding factor on location, just a nice added bonus! So, any thoughts, guys?

Davey xx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We live within reasonable- under an hour's drive - distance of two airports, Malaga and Gibraltar, just over ten minutes drive to Marbella and about twenty to Estepona. There is good public transport and the A7 five minutes away. We are a five minute drive from the beach . No high-rise, no burger bars, no night-life (apart from the ubiquitous 'Gentleman's Club'). We're on the outskirts of a small Spanish village.
We live in a house with pool situated in a 'real' street, not an urb or 'community'. We tried that for a few months and found it wasn't for us. Our neighbours are all mainly middle-class Spanish couples and oddly there are no children at all. Very quiet....
For us this is ideal. There are a few Brits in the village but they have gone native. The chief drawback is that this is a rather expensive area and you could get all the advantages we enjoy for half the price elsewhere further inland.
We didn't know much about this area before arriving here, only came as my son and dil have a house they let us live in while we looked for our own place. We soon came to like it very much. To us it seems like typical middle-class Spain - rather like the posher parts of Dorset/outskirts of Bournemouth perhaps in ambiance. We couldn't afford to buy here -don't want to anyway - as smaller houses than ours are for sale at 500000 euros (not selling though). But you can negotiate a reasonable rent for a very nice property at this time.
People rabbit on about the 'real' Spain which they imagine to be confined to villages with donkeys, narrow streets, gnarled old campesinos etc. but the truth is there are as many 'real' Spains as there are 'real' Englands. Even Alicante is 'real' in its own way. 
Other posters will describe the areas they are happy in....it all comes down to personal choice. The important thing is to know what you DON'T want......


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Daveh said:


> Soooo…I was thinking/toying with the idea of Alicante. Beautiful place but my main concern is too many British people there. This may be the perfect reason for a lot of British people/couples to move there, but it’s a reason that’s putting me off the area. I think a lot of people who fail the move to Spain (and have to move back to the UK) are such people, because not enough thought or planning has gone into the move. Too much British thinking and not enough Spanish thinking! If that makes sense lol Anyway, not here to bash anyone’s ideas or plans, just my personal thoughts.
> 
> A lot of people go to Spain with the idea that being around other Brits will make the whole move process perfect. However, I feel different and don’t want to be near too many Brits, if any! My idea of moving to Spain is to become Spanish. By that I mean to integrate myself into the Spanish society, as I have no plans of returning to the UK (well, to visit family maybe, but that’s about it!). I don’t see Spain as an adventure, I see it as a new life for myself and my partner. Although we’re happy for him to commute back to the UK for work, I’m not happy to do that myself and would rather get myself a Spanish job on lower pay, but at least feel part of the system.
> 
> ...


Oh well ... here goes nothing and I apologise in advance to those that I know I am about to upset.

Alicante. What can I tell you. I go through it now and again. I sometimes stop, and after I do I ask myself why. Are you talking about the City? Why would you think that was beautiful? To me it's a noisy grimy place with no real charm whatsoever. You move outside the city and the countryside looks something like you'd expect to find on the surface of the moon, interspersed with motorways and areas where the contrusction industry appears to be digging to the centre of the earth.

Forget the integration bit. I know it seems negative, but you will never become a true integrated Spaniard unless you have Spanish relatives. It probably wont happen. That was my idea when I came here, but I quickly realised that I aint Spanish and I never ever will be. So you do what you can, immerse yourself in the culture so far as you can, and enjoy life here

We started off slightly further North than you are looking. Altea. Its a nice place, but I am so glad we gave it a miss. Then we moves to Moraira, but that was full of foreigners and closed in the winter

We had a quick look at Denia next, and I did like Denia. Trouble is that its a holiday destination and it felt very touristy. In fact there seem to be again an awful lot of expats from different countries there

We were about to give up to be honest, as we had gone as far North as we wanted to, but then we were introduced to the Oliva / Gandia area. Despite what some may tell you, Oliva still feels quite Spanish to me and others I know. It has a lot of beautiful countryside nearby as well as Blue Flag beaches if you need them. Its history is agricultural, and its quite a busy place. The areas just outside Oliva though are nice. Gandia is a bigger town, and also has a nice feel to it.

So imho the area to look at is the Denia / Oliva / Gandia area ... but thats me, and you have your own requirements and thoughts I'm sure. I come from the Birmingham area as well. Ryanair / Monarch to Alicante. For Valencia you would need to go via EMA though. Just booked a flight back from the UK for Oct and that was £40 for two people.

So sorry to those Alicante lovers out there ... I just dont like the place


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> .
> 
> . Just booked a flight back from the UK for Oct and that was £40 for two people.
> 
> So sorry to those Alicante lovers out there ... I just dont like the place



£40 to Birmingham??? For two people??? Are you piloting the plane????
The only budget flight I've taken from Malaga to the UK was with EasyJet...surprisingly pleasant, better class of passenger than the Prague EasyJet flights....and it was more expensive than the BA flight I wanted but which was full. It was Easter though and I booked quite late.
I always seem to miss out on these deals.
I agree with you 100% about Alicante. It's horrible imo as are a few more places I won't name (but you could fill in the blanks).
I went there many moons ago as a student when we drove down the coast to the south west tip and across to Granada then back up the Atlantic coast. It was a small, pleasant Spanish town. Torrevieja was a large village. The only really built-up touristy areas at that time were on the Costa Brava and they were quite tame compared to now.
Everyone likes where they live - I'm sure we could settle equally happily in many more places.
You really have to travel around and see for yourself.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Oh well ... here goes nothing and I apologise in advance to those that I know I am about to upset.
> 
> Alicante. What can I tell you. I go through it now and again. I sometimes stop, and after I do I ask myself why. Are you talking about the City? Why would you think that was beautiful? To me it's a noisy grimy place with no real charm whatsoever. You move outside the city and the countryside looks something like you'd expect to find on the surface of the moon, interspersed with motorways and areas where the contrusction industry appears to be digging to the centre of the earth.
> 
> ...


and you missed Javea too..........

not as many Brits here as there used to be - but enough to keep me busy


you make a good point re integrating

I have Spanish friends - we've lived here long enough now that we truly do feel part of the community & can barely go anywhere without knowing someone & being grabbed for 'dos besitos'

my kids go to Spanish school & mix mostly with Spanish kids - they do have English friends too - but they don't see them much outside school - & not at all in the summer hols


but are we 'integrated?'

I don't know - as I say - we _are_ part of the community

I'm not sure I am - even though I speak Spanish & am trying to crack Valenciano

I was on the AMPA committee at school for a while - on a totally equal footing with everyone else - a parent

not a British parent - just a parent

while I my OH & I might not be integrated though - my kids are/will be as they grow up

and if they stay here their kids will be for sure


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> £40 to Birmingham??? For two people??? Are you piloting the plane????
> The only budget flight I've taken from Malaga to the UK was with .


Yes I was shocked, but Alicante is usually good. The actual price for two was £26.98. £10 web check in though and £5.00 each for the bloody credit card! I usually expect to pay about £100 - £120 return for the two of us


----------



## Daveh (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks for the replies all.

I understand your comments about never being Spanish, but i want to be as close as possible for a British born individual. I don't care about the crap of living a holiday dream (no offence to others that do, but it's just not my idea of moving to Spain). I love Spanish history and culture, even if it is what many would consider, lesser quality of life compared to the UK. They love the UK so much, they can bloody stay here lol

Another concern i have is i don't really want to run a car, if i can help it, nor does my partner. Which is why the location i was in would have to have good transport links. Having the perfect job isn't really an issue for me, nor is a high paying job, as i will have an extra income of 700 euros a month from my family, on top of whatever i earn per month. So location is more important to me.

I've been to Spain many times and to different locations, but you can never truly know a place until you live there, no matter how many times you go for a holiday. I think a holiday can only give you the bare minimum basics or an area or culture. On reflection, the knd of area you live in mrypg9, sounds perfect for me. Me and the hubby, despite being quite young, aren't into clubbing or a noisy life - we like a quiet (child-free if possible lol) location. Could you give me a bit more info on your area? Anything you can think of that might help? Use your own needs, when moving, as ideas of info we might find useful (we sound pretty similar to you in terms of lifestyle) - We're looking to rent for a couple of years, before buying, so info on rental prices and what you can expect in the property for the price would be helpful 

Davey xx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Daveh said:


> Thanks for the replies all.
> 
> I understand your comments about never being Spanish, but i want to be as close as possible for a British born individual. I don't care about the crap of living a holiday dream (no offence to others that do, but it's just not my idea of moving to Spain). I love Spanish history and culture, even if it is what many would consider, lesser quality of life compared to the UK. They love the UK so much, they can bloody stay here lol
> 
> ...


Am about to pm you.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Daveh said:


> Thanks for the replies all.
> 
> I understand your comments about never being Spanish, but i want to be as close as possible for a British born individual. I don't care about the crap of living a holiday dream (no offence to others that do, but it's just not my idea of moving to Spain). I love Spanish history and culture, even if it is what many would consider, lesser quality of life compared to the UK. They love the UK so much, they can bloody stay here lol
> 
> ...


Am about to pm you


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

Daveh said:


> Another concern i have is i don't really want to run a car, if i can help it, nor does my partner. Which is why the location i was in would have to have good transport links.


This is something I can not understand at all. You would need to live very central to bigger towns. Keep it in mind. Beside the areas around the big cities, public transport is a bit hit and miss and the connections can be limited. I could not live without a car.

Anyway big plans  How is your spanish?


----------



## Daveh (Sep 3, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Am about to pm you


Thanks  A lot of useful info in there! Rent is a bit steep for me, though. Although, that said, what i'm looking for is an apartment or small house at first, on a rental basis. So, i'm guessing it would be a lot cheaper. The area sounds lovely, though. I'll probably vist next time i'm in Spain and check it out further. Maybe you could show me around? lol 



Seb* said:


> This is something I can not understand at all. You would need to live very central to bigger towns. Keep it in mind. Beside the areas around the big cities, public transport is a bit hit and miss and the connections can be limited. I could not live without a car.
> 
> Anyway big plans  How is your spanish?


The reason i don't want to run a car is expense, but on top of that, i don't really like driving, never have. I get really nervous and end up looking like a melted ice cream! lol I guess if it turns out that i end up unable to get around via public transport, then i'd probably look at getting a motorbike.

as for Spanish, my Spanish is quite advanced, so i'm confident i'd be able to find a Spanish speaking job and get by quite easily. However, my standard of Spanish isn't fluent to a professional standard, so that would probably rule out most professional roles, at least until i've had more lessons. I'm confident in thinking i'll pick up more of the language once i get there and mix with the Spanish culture.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Daveh said:


> Soooo…I was thinking/toying with the idea of *Alicante. Beautiful place but my main concern is too many British people there.* This may be the perfect reason for a lot of British people/couples to move there, but it’s a reason that’s putting me off the area. I think a lot of people who fail the move to Spain (and have to move back to the UK) are such people, because not enough thought or planning has gone into the move. Too much British thinking and not enough Spanish thinking! If that makes sense lol Anyway, not here to bash anyone’s ideas or plans, just my personal thoughts.
> 
> A lot of people go to Spain with the idea that being around other Brits will make the whole move process perfect. However, I feel different and don’t want to be near too many Brits, if any! My idea of moving to Spain is to become Spanish. By that I mean to integrate myself into the Spanish society, as I have no plans of returning to the UK (well, to visit family maybe, but that’s about it!). I don’t see Spain as an adventure, I see it as a new life for myself and my partner. Although we’re happy for him to commute back to the UK for work, I’m not happy to do that myself and would rather get myself a Spanish job on lower pay, but at least feel part of the system.
> 
> ...


It depends what you mean by Alicante. 

If you mean Alicante city, that has very few Brits. Although we love to go there for the day I would not want to live there.

If you mean Alicane province, then that is a very large area. Some places, mainly south and Benidorm to the north, have a lot of brits but there are still lots of areas where you will not see one Brit.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Daveh said:


> Thanks  A lot of useful info in there! Rent is a bit steep for me, though. Although, that said, what i'm looking for is an apartment or small house at first, on a rental basis. So, i'm guessing it would be a lot cheaper. The area sounds lovely, though. I'll probably vist next time i'm in Spain and check it out further. Maybe you could show me around? lol
> 
> .


You could rent a house or apartment in the village - no pool mind you but there is a municipal one in our tiny village! Rents would be a lot less - around the 600 euro or less in the village and you'd be right in the middle of things.....
Spanish culture isn't a lot different to culture anywhere in Europe, really. People eat more or less the same foods, wear the same clothes, listen to the same music, watch the same films...even the same tv soaps and of course football!
I'd say it's more of a different rhythm than culture - although you can take flamenco lessons in our little ayuntamiento building.
There wasn't much on the internet, was there...although some kind person had posted some good photos. Nothing official, tho', we're not important enough
Ifr I'm not otherwise engaged I'll gladly be a tour guide.


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

Daveh said:


> The reason i don't want to run a car is expense, but on top of that, i don't really like driving, never have. I get really nervous and end up looking like a melted ice cream! lol I guess if it turns out that i end up unable to get around via public transport, then i'd probably look at getting a motorbike.


Running a car in spain is way cheaper than in the UK. Depending on the area you live car tax can be as low as 40-60 EUR a year. Insurance anything from 150 to 250 EUR. Fuel is cheaper as well. A car just gives you more personal freedom and the overall expense is so low that imho it is worth having, even if you dont use it much. Motorbike? Shudder, I think I could never drive one of those around here. That´s when I would look like a melted ice cream, I prefer to have a bit of metal around me 

Glad your spanish is of good standard, this will help A LOT 


¡Buena suerte!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Daveh said:


> Soooo…I was thinking/toying with the idea of Alicante. Beautiful place but my main concern is too many British people there. This may be the perfect reason for a lot of British people/couples to move there, but it’s a reason that’s putting me off the area. I think a lot of people who fail the move to Spain (and have to move back to the UK) are such people, because not enough thought or planning has gone into the move. Too much British thinking and not enough Spanish thinking! If that makes sense lol Anyway, not here to bash anyone’s ideas or plans, just my personal thoughts.
> 
> A lot of people go to Spain with the idea that being around other Brits will make the whole move process perfect. However, I feel different and don’t want to be near too many Brits, if any! My idea of moving to Spain is to become Spanish. By that I mean to integrate myself into the Spanish society, as I have no plans of returning to the UK (well, to visit family maybe, but that’s about it!). I don’t see Spain as an adventure, I see it as a new life for myself and my partner. Although we’re happy for him to commute back to the UK for work, I’m not happy to do that myself and would rather get myself a Spanish job on lower pay, but at least feel part of the system.
> 
> ...


I dont think I'd worry too much about location initially other than, if one of you is commuting then you need to be close to a good airport!! So check those out first for flight availability, prices etc. Near the coast, big town, small town, countryside....... The rest will follow once you've rented and learnt about the area and have found your feet!!

As for too many British, well there are little groups of Brits in most towns, some places more than others. I know what you mean about preferring to associate with Spanish and enjoying the Spanish culture, I felt the same when I moved here, but ultimately you may, like me, find that you do still need to hear your mother tongue and maybe , without even wanting to, be drawn to other British - I've accepted that now, and altho I have Spanish friends I have to say that they are mostly Spanish who are married to Brits or are linked in some way. Also the Spanish culture, way of life is changing and its fast becoming a European way of life here

so IMO dont worry too much about hitting the right area for you until you've rented and found what you're looking for

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Daveh said:


> The reason i don't want to run a car is expense, but on top of that, i don't really like driving, never have. I get really nervous and end up looking like a melted ice cream! lol I guess if it turns out that i end up unable to get around via public transport, then i'd probably look at getting a motorbike.
> 
> as for Spanish, my Spanish is quite advanced, so i'm confident i'd be able to find a Spanish speaking job and get by quite easily. However, my standard of Spanish isn't fluent to a professional standard, so that would probably rule out most professional roles, at least until i've had more lessons. I'm confident in thinking i'll pick up more of the language once i get there and mix with the Spanish culture.


Running a car is an enormous expense, even though, as someone pointed out, it's cheaper than the UK. If you can start life here without a car, so much the better. Buying a car will be one less stress laden task that you can avoid until later, or perhaps will never have to do!
Of course, not having a car will limit you as to where you can live and work, but I find many people who say that public transport is crap are the people who never use it. I'm lucky 'cos I live in a place that has good bus and train lines. It's much cheaper than the UK as well. The service for both bus and train is cheap and reliable. This will depend on the area where you end up, but I think you said you wanted to live in a town, didn't you? So I would say, check it out first. Oh, and think about parking, 'cos there are lots of flats where there isn't parking and that can be a problem.
It's great that you've got a good level of Spanish and it's great that you recognise that you may need to learn more. A lot of people come over with zero and think they're going to get a job in a couple of months when they've "picked up enough Spanish"!! You're bound to pick up more with the grounding you've got. You just need to get out there, reading, chatting and hearing it every day


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Daveh said:


> Soooo…I was thinking/toying with the idea of Alicante. Beautiful place but my main concern is too many British people there. This may be the perfect reason for a lot of British people/couples to move there, but it’s a reason that’s putting me off the area. I think a lot of people who fail the move to Spain (and have to move back to the UK) are such people, because not enough thought or planning has gone into the move. Too much British thinking and not enough Spanish thinking! If that makes sense lol Anyway, not here to bash anyone’s ideas or plans, just my personal thoughts.
> 
> A lot of people go to Spain with the idea that being around other Brits will make the whole move process perfect. However, I feel different and don’t want to be near too many Brits, if any! My idea of moving to Spain is to become Spanish. By that I mean to integrate myself into the Spanish society, as I have no plans of returning to the UK (well, to visit family maybe, but that’s about it!). I don’t see Spain as an adventure, I see it as a new life for myself and my partner. Although we’re happy for him to commute back to the UK for work, I’m not happy to do that myself and would rather get myself a Spanish job on lower pay, but at least feel part of the system.
> 
> ...




My daughter lives inland of Alicante and the area is very Spanish.. little or no English is spoken in the village and of course they still take the siesta each day. The school my grandchildren attend has 12 foreign pupils 6 Brits and the rest are made up from various other countries.
Yes if you go to the likes of Benidorm etc you will find lots of expats but those towns don't make up the Alicante region.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Daveh said:


> Soooo…I was thinking/toying with the idea of Alicante. Beautiful place but my main concern is too many British people there. This may be the perfect reason for a lot of British people/couples to move there, but it’s a reason that’s putting me off the area. I think a lot of people who fail the move to Spain (and have to move back to the UK) are such people, because not enough thought or planning has gone into the move. Too much British thinking and not enough Spanish thinking! If that makes sense lol Anyway, not here to bash anyone’s ideas or plans, just my personal thoughts.
> 
> A lot of people go to Spain with the idea that being around other Brits will make the whole move process perfect. However, I feel different and don’t want to be near too many Brits, if any! My idea of moving to Spain is to become Spanish. By that I mean to integrate myself into the Spanish society, as I have no plans of returning to the UK (well, to visit family maybe, but that’s about it!). I don’t see Spain as an adventure, I see it as a new life for myself and my partner. Although we’re happy for him to commute back to the UK for work, I’m not happy to do that myself and would rather get myself a Spanish job on lower pay, but at least feel part of the system.


I admire your aspirations, and we moved to a small town in the Sierra de Cadiz with much the same idea. Two years later, we are starting to feel part of the community. We use the local shops and bars and have a little chat each time; we have translated a lot of historical information into English for the local town blog; we have "intercambios" with Spanish people trying to learn English. We read Spanish papers and watch Spanish TV. When we walk round the village people greet us by name, and the little children say "hello how are you" in English before bursting into giggles. It is very rewarding and well worth the effort.

On the other hand, I think I would feel pretty isolated were it not for the twenty or so British people who live in the village. Many of them came here because they also wanted to be part of a Spanish community (a few got it totally wrong, but we won't go into that!) so we have certain things in common and can share our experiences, a bit like on this forum. One thing it is virtually impossible to appreciate until you are immersed in another culture is how important humour is. No matter how good your Spanish is, without the cultural history you won't get the jokes, especially the satire. This is something you can only really share with fellow Brits, and it is important. 



Daveh said:


> Anyway, I was thinking, where would be the best place for me to move to? What do you guys think? I obviously need somewhere within reasonable distance to an airport which is good to fly to Birmingham and back (on pretty much any day of the week). I want to be in the culture of Spain and be part of the Spanish system, without thinking about the UK or other people in the area from the UK. The place would have to be quite big, perhaps a small city or large town in the south of Spain…near a beach, if possible. Not asking for much am I?! lol I love the ocean and it makes me feel at peace, so that’s something I’d like to have in my life if possible. That said, it won’t be the final deciding factor on location, just a nice added bonus! So, any thoughts, guys?
> Davey xx


I suggest that your priorities should be the practical ones - transport, employment etc. Wherever you live, unless you are bang in the middle of an ex-pat ghetto on one of the Costas, you can always find ways to meet and socialise with Spanish people. 

As for a car, I could quite happily live here without one (though my OH couldn't). But now and again I would have to cadge a lift from one of my (British) friends to go to the garden centre!


----------



## NorthernLass (Nov 9, 2009)

I am in Asturias..near an airport which Easyjet flies into almost everyday from Stansted.

We are the only British family in our town so we have to interact with spanish people everyday. You will find a few Brits in Gijon or Oviedo..or out in the sticks - I only know about 10 here who live miles away from me too and all have partners who are spanish.

I find that the spanish spoken here is clear and easy to understand. Practically no one speaks English so you will have to speak spanish in all cases. 

There are so so many people here who want to learn English that I get inudated with requests to teach them English. So if you wanted to teach English, there are lots of opportunities.

It is beautiful up here..but not so warm as Alicante but mild in the winter.


----------



## toast (Oct 19, 2007)

Take a look at Santa Pola, is a small fishing town south of alicante, same distance to the airport (15 km), they are up sizing the airport(ryanair, etc...), and is a veery quiet and peacefull place to live( apart from summer when is bussy!)
Nice beach, wice walks, nice fresh food and vegetable market, and a nice fish market!
You have a couple of marinas, good paella, and nice weahter, if you need more the city of Alicante is at just 25 km.


----------



## Daveh (Sep 3, 2010)

toast said:


> Take a look at Santa Pola, is a small fishing town south of alicante, same distance to the airport (15 km), they are up sizing the airport(ryanair, etc...), and is a veery quiet and peacefull place to live( apart from summer when is bussy!)
> Nice beach, wice walks, nice fresh food and vegetable market, and a nice fish market!
> You have a couple of marinas, good paella, and nice weahter, if you need more the city of Alicante is at just 25 km.


Thanks for the PM! 

You have a lovely house, i'm jealous lol That is the kind of place i'll be looking for once i've figured out where we will settle. From my research, it's swaying more and more towards Malaga - i dunno what it is, just something about the place i seem to really like 

Davey xx


----------



## toast (Oct 19, 2007)

Daveh said:


> Thanks for the PM!
> 
> You have a lovely house, i'm jealous lol That is the kind of place i'll be looking for once i've figured out where we will settle. From my research, it's swaying more and more towards Malaga - i dunno what it is, just something about the place i seem to really like
> 
> Davey xx


Davey, indeed is a nice place, as I know Santa Pola and Benalmadena quite well, any question you may have on the 2, please feel free to ask me!
I would say in terms of weather than in Benalmadena(Malaga), weather is more stable through the year, and is a bigguer area(more populated) so is easier to find schools, services, etc...
Alicante area is more quiet(specially out of peak season)....
both have bussy airports, being Malaga the 2nd-3rd airport in terms of travelers.
any question, just let me know!
regs
Antonio


----------



## JacF (Sep 6, 2010)

I live in the Playa Sant Joan (San Juan) suburb of Alicante. There are several trams every hour into the city which takes 15 mins and 1 Euro to get to. There are lots of cycle paths and several reasonably sized supermarkets. There's a lovely 7KM beach that stretches all the way to El Campeo. There are 2 bed apartments to rent for less than 500 Euros per month and 4/5 bed houses on the golf course for 1000. If you are not interested in the holiday experience it shouldn't bother you too much that most of the bars along the beach close between October and June. Most of the property here seems to be Spanish holiday homes or people working in the city. Hope that helps.


----------



## Daveh (Sep 3, 2010)

JacF said:


> I live in the Playa Sant Joan (San Juan) suburb of Alicante. There are several trams every hour into the city which takes 15 mins and 1 Euro to get to. There are lots of cycle paths and several reasonably sized supermarkets. There's a lovely 7KM beach that stretches all the way to El Campeo. There are 2 bed apartments to rent for less than 500 Euros per month and 4/5 bed houses on the golf course for 1000. If you are not interested in the holiday experience it shouldn't bother you too much that most of the bars along the beach close between October and June. Most of the property here seems to be Spanish holiday homes or people working in the city. Hope that helps.


Yes, it helped a lot, thanks 

You've just confirmed a few things i was unclear about. 

Thanks!

Davey xx


----------



## sunshineseeker (Apr 10, 2009)

Daveh said:


> Soooo…I was thinking/toying with the idea of Alicante. Beautiful place but my main concern is too many British people there. This may be the perfect reason for a lot of British people/couples to move there, but it’s a reason that’s putting me off the area. I think a lot of people who fail the move to Spain (and have to move back to the UK) are such people, because not enough thought or planning has gone into the move. Too much British thinking and not enough Spanish thinking! If that makes sense lol Anyway, not here to bash anyone’s ideas or plans, just my personal thoughts.
> 
> A lot of people go to Spain with the idea that being around other Brits will make the whole move process perfect. However, I feel different and don’t want to be near too many Brits, if any! My idea of moving to Spain is to become Spanish. By that I mean to integrate myself into the Spanish society, as I have no plans of returning to the UK (well, to visit family maybe, but that’s about it!). I don’t see Spain as an adventure, I see it as a new life for myself and my partner. Although we’re happy for him to commute back to the UK for work, I’m not happy to do that myself and would rather get myself a Spanish job on lower pay, but at least feel part of the system.
> 
> ...


lol, nah you are not looking for much! lol , we (me, hubby and 2 children) moved here last year with much the same agenda, we live in a lovely little village near El Campello, a town which is as you say...spanish, the tourists are mainly from Madrid altho there are a few brits around which are great for finding out information, because unless you can speak Spanish fluently you cannot find out everything and need Englsih speakers sometimes,(I think) El Campello has a fab coastline and carries onto San Juan, not touristy, check it out!! good luck


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

JacF said:


> I live in the Playa Sant Joan (San Juan) suburb of Alicante. There are several trams every hour into the city which takes 15 mins and 1 Euro to get to. There are lots of cycle paths and several reasonably sized supermarkets. There's a lovely 7KM beach that stretches all the way to El Campeo. There are 2 bed apartments to rent for less than 500 Euros per month and 4/5 bed houses on the golf course for 1000. If you are not interested in the holiday experience it shouldn't bother you too much that most of the bars along the beach close between October and June. Most of the property here seems to be Spanish holiday homes or people working in the city. Hope that helps.



Hi JacF. Looks like we are nearly neighbours. We live just north of El Campello at Venta Lanuza (where the trams turn around)


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

sunshineseeker said:


> lol, nah you are not looking for much! lol , we (me, hubby and 2 children) moved here last year with much the same agenda, we live in a lovely little village near El Campello, a town which is as you say...spanish, the tourists are mainly from Madrid altho there are a few brits around which are great for finding out information, because unless you can speak Spanish fluently you cannot find out everything and need Englsih speakers sometimes,(I think) El Campello has a fab coastline and carries onto San Juan, not touristy, check it out!! good luck


Yet another neighbour 

We live in Venta Lanuza, north of El Campello on the coast


----------



## mike kelly (Aug 12, 2009)

How do people feel about Castellon? I think it is a lovely city, with a beautiful centre and the beach on your doorstep.


----------



## youngagepensioner (May 18, 2009)

Las Alpujarras, Granada Province, on the southern flanks of Sierra Nevada mountains. Traditional certainly, but in the central and east of the reason it will be difficult, but not impossible, to manage without a car.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alpujarras


----------



## mike kelly (Aug 12, 2009)

youngagepensioner said:


> Las Alpujarras, Granada Province, on the southern flanks of Sierra Nevada mountains. Traditional certainly, but in the central and east of the reason it will be difficult, but not impossible, to manage without a car.
> 
> Alpujarras - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


isn't that area very popular with pikeys?


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Just to speak up on bealf of Alicante as a Province here ... 
Alicante is quite a large and diverse province both in terms of the culture, the dispersion of expats and reliance on tourism, the influence of the regional language, and it even has a few micro-climates.
If you compare say the Vall De Gallinera or Vall de Laguart in the North of the Province to the likes of Torrevieja in the South you will find very few comparisons. That's not to say one is any better than the other.
I would honestly come over here with an open mind about where you want to be located - most people (myself included) come over with a clear idea of what they are looking for, only for it change somewhere along the way.


----------



## youngagepensioner (May 18, 2009)

mike kelly said:


> isn't that area very popular with pikeys?


If you mean gypsies, not particularly, although there are some gypsy families in the area.

Mainly it is traditional Spanish, working 'huertas', (what we would call market gardens), on mountainsides using traditional methods. The villages of the Alpujarras reflect this lifestyle. Barcelona for culture or Marbella for bling it ain't! It is however, very interesting and beautiful.


----------



## mike kelly (Aug 12, 2009)

youngagepensioner said:


> If you mean gypsies, not particularly, although there are some gypsy families in the area.
> 
> Mainly it is traditional Spanish, working 'huertas', (what we would call market gardens), on mountainsides using traditional methods. The villages of the Alpujarras reflect this lifestyle. Barcelona for culture or Marbella for bling it ain't! It is however, very interesting and beautiful.



I meant crustie / hippy / alternative / anti-soap types, not Spanish gypsies


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

mike kelly said:


> I meant crustie / hippy / alternative / anti-soap types, not Spanish gypsies


I personally came very close to buying an Orange farm in Las Alpujarras. This was about 6 years ago when I had just turned 30. Not only would I have been the only English Guy in the village, but the youngest occupant (seemingly) by about 20 years. The place was fantastic, but given those factors, together with the fact that I would have been a complete newbie in Spain Idecided against it. There was an element of Soap-Dodging and all that new-age crystal therapy stuff starting to creep in, at a couple of villages further down the valley I seem to recall. I would expect that it would be rife with semi-retired hippies trying to make a living from selling pottery by now.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mike kelly said:


> I meant crustie / hippy / alternative / anti-soap types, not Spanish gypsies


Why would they be a problem though? They might look a bit wierd but usually they have their hearts in the right place and are just trying to live in peace with mother earth, man ...

I would rather have them as neighbours than a bunch of bankers.


----------



## youngagepensioner (May 18, 2009)

Right I understand now. Yes, in Orgiva and its environs there are many tree-hugging crystal- gazing types. I live at the other end of the Alpujarras, near Ugijar, near the border with Almeria province. We have a few of these people, but nowhere near the amount that are in Orgiva, and they tend to live up the mountains, not in the villages.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

youngagepensioner said:


> Right I understand now. Yes, in Orgiva and its environs there are many tree-hugging crystal- gazing types. I live at the other end of the Alpujarras, near Ugijar, near the border with Almeria province. We have a few of these people, but nowhere near the amount that are in Orgiva, and they tend to live up the mountains, not in the villages.


Yep, oddly enough the Orange farm I looked at was in Ujigar, lovely place - maybe just a bit 'too Spanish' for a complete newbie, 6 years ago.
I'm not having a go at Hippies - I respect those that live and believe in the 'alternate lifestyle' - what does give me the hump is all the newly retired ex-bank managers or dinner ladies or welders, or whatever, who retire to Spain to adopt this new lifestyle and see it as a cash cow. There is a Sound Therapist and a Colour Councilor currently trying to earn a living in my village at the moment !


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

djfwells said:


> Yep, oddly enough the Orange farm I looked at was in Ujigar, lovely place - maybe just a bit 'too Spanish' for a complete newbie, 6 years ago.
> I'm not having a go at Hippies - I respect those that live and believe in the 'alternate lifestyle' - what does give me the hump is all the newly retired ex-bank managers or dinner ladies or welders, or whatever, who retire to Spain to adopt this new lifestyle and see it as a cash cow. There is a Sound Therapist and a Colour Councilor currently trying to earn a living in my village at the moment !


A Sound Therapist & Colour Councilor

Jeez, I've heard it all now.











Doggy......... Liquids Therapist (usually the ones that make you laugh a lot then fall over)


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

A Sound Therapist & Colour Councilor!  Reminds me of Totnes , Devon.


----------



## youngagepensioner (May 18, 2009)

djfwells said:


> Yep, oddly enough the Orange farm I looked at was in Ujigar, lovely place - maybe just a bit 'too Spanish' for a complete newbie, 6 years ago.
> I'm not having a go at Hippies - I respect those that live and believe in the 'alternate lifestyle' - what does give me the hump is all the newly retired ex-bank managers or dinner ladies or welders, or whatever, who retire to Spain to adopt this new lifestyle and see it as a cash cow. There is a Sound Therapist and a Colour Councilor currently trying to earn a living in my village at the moment !


The place you looked at didn't happen to overlook Santa Barbara Construcciones, by any chance?


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> A Sound Therapist & Colour Councilor!  Reminds me of Totnes , Devon.


Yup, I recently wrote an article in the local press and Blog on my own website about how rife this is with expats in Spain ( Click my signiture and search "Hippies" ) and got completely slated by the local soap-dodging tree huggers. Fortunately, all being lentil-eating pacifists I don't fear violence from them....


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

owdoggy said:


> A Sound Therapist & Colour Councilor
> 
> Jeez, I've heard it all


I recently complained to the "Green Guide to Andalucia" that they had included all this nonsense in their business directory, on the premise that listing crystal healers etc alongside businesses based on sound environmental science, like solar panel installers, gives them a spurious validity.

They replied that "we believe that there are plenty of aspects of alternative medicine and health that can be good for the environment and there is definitely some synergy there."

I remain unconvinced!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

LIved in Javea since 1997, and seen many changes. As a comment made by another Xabianese a lot of British have left, but there are still the 'Ghetto' types who live and socialise only with the Brits. Ths school in Javea Pueblo (The village) runs classes in Valienciano. ( Elemental. Midja and Superior standards)I consider myself reasonably integrated and have a lot of Spanish friends. 
Incidentally I am a completely new member.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Colt said:


> LIved in Javea since 1997, and seen many changes. As a comment made by another Xabianese a lot of British have left, but there are still the 'Ghetto' types who live and socialise only with the Brits. Ths school in Javea Pueblo (The village) runs classes in Valienciano. ( Elemental. Midja and Superior standards)I consider myself reasonably integrated and have a lot of Spanish friends.
> Incidentally I am a completely new member.


Hi,
look forward to reading your posts as I see you've been here a while. 
Just out of curiosity, why did you join the forum? I mean, most people are new to Spain and are looking for information to help them out and some are just thinking about making the move over. I joined as I was looking for an Native English summer activity for my Spanish daughter. Just wondered, don't answer if you don't want to


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi,
> look forward to reading your posts as I see you've been here a while.
> Just out of curiosity, why did you join the forum? I mean, most people are new to Spain and are looking for information to help them out and some are just thinking about making the move over. I joined as I was looking for an Native English summer activity for my Spanish daughter. Just wondered, don't answer if you don't want to


I assumed that this was site for expats who now reside in Spain. A sharing of ecperiences and ideas. I have a site on google ************* and most of my contacts are writers. I jsut wanted to swap experiences and to be honest maybe pick up some plots from other people.

Does that answer your question I hope it's not the wrong one


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Colt said:


> I assumed that this was site for expats who now reside in Spain. A sharing of ecperiences and ideas. I have a site on google 'Colt the Author' and most of my contacts are writers. I jsut wanted to swap experiences and to be honest maybe pick up some plots from other people.
> 
> Does that answer your question I hope it's not the wrong one


 It is indeed a site for expats, both new and old, but I think its unusual, but nice to see a post from someone who has been in for a while. Mostly its new poeple who want to move over and have lots of questions! But you being "old" (you know what I mean!!) is really nice - so feel free to swap and share!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Colt said:


> I assumed that this was site for expats who now reside in Spain. A sharing of ecperiences and ideas. I have a site on google ********* and most of my contacts are writers. I jsut wanted to swap experiences and to be honest maybe pick up some plots from other people.
> 
> Does that answer your question I hope it's not the wrong one


yes it is - also for anyone wanting to - those of us who are already here give advice freely where we can

some of us originally came here for advice before we moved here & are happy to stay on the forum to share our experiences with others

most new posters tend to be of the 'I want to live in Spain' variety though

it's good to have a new poster who can share their longish experience of living here with us all


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Colt said:


> I assumed that this was site for expats who now reside in Spain. A sharing of ecperiences and ideas. I have a site on google 'Colt the Author' and most of my contacts are writers. I jsut wanted to swap experiences and to be honest maybe pick up some plots from other people.
> 
> Does that answer your question I hope it's not the wrong one


You assumed right - happy writing!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for the commets. Someone referred to me being old. Well I'm 81 years od so I think I qualify in every respect. A little more about my experience in Spain. I have found the Spanish people to be the most trusting race. eg I ordered a new three piece suite through a Spanoish shop in Javea. I asked if they required a deposit, he said no, Two weeks later he rang and delivered the suite. I wanted to pay but he said 'Pay, the next time you are in town' That's what I call trusting, Can you see that happenoing in the UK,

Coly the Author


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

djfwells said:


> Yup, I recently wrote an article in the local press and Blog on my own website about how rife this is with expats in Spain ( Click my signiture and search "Hippies" ) and got completely slated by the local soap-dodging tree huggers. Fortunately, all being lentil-eating pacifists I don't fear violence from them....


Yes, I read that one & found it funny & true. What are all these so-called treatments , & who uses them ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Colt said:


> Thanks for the commets. Someone referred to me being old. Well I'm 81 years od so I think I qualify in every respect. A little more about my experience in Spain. I have found the Spanish people to be the most trusting race. eg I ordered a new three piece suite through a Spanoish shop in Javea. I asked if they required a deposit, he said no, Two weeks later he rang and delivered the suite. I wanted to pay but he said 'Pay, the next time you are in town' That's what I call trusting, Can you see that happenoing in the UK,
> 
> Coly the Author



Wow, 81 isnt exactly young, but you sound young at heart thats for sure!!! And you're right about that not happening in the UK! Not only is it cos they may not trust you over there, but they have rules and protocols to adhere to. In Spanish they tend to go with their gut reaction - you obviously have a trusting face!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Colt said:


> Thanks for the commets. Someone referred to me being old. Well I'm 81 years od so I think I qualify in every respect. A little more about my experience in Spain. I have found the Spanish people to be the most trusting race. eg I ordered a new three piece suite through a Spanoish shop in Javea. I asked if they required a deposit, he said no, Two weeks later he rang and delivered the suite. I wanted to pay but he said 'Pay, the next time you are in town' That's what I call trusting, Can you see that happenoing in the UK,
> 
> Coly the Author


We've quite often had the same thing here & can assure you it would never happen these days in the UK. It always leaves me stunned that the people are so trusting.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> Yes, I read that one & found it funny & true. What are all these so-called treatments , & who uses them ?


There are lots of examples here:
Wacky Woo Contest

Some of them are just beyond belief. But people still hand over the money!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> it's good to have a new poster who can share their longish experience of living here with us all


I second that! Have things changed much since you first arrived, Colt? You must have been quite a pioneer!


----------



## bristolbrett (Oct 30, 2010)

Davey, did you move to Alicante since these posts ? It is an interesting location for us too because of the 2 flights a day to Bristol. I go back once every 6 weeks or so. We would also prefer to hire a car when we need one but not have to depend on one day to day.

Would be interested to hear from other members that have lived in or near the city for some time. The San Juan area does have a beautiful beach but is there anything else out there besides urbanizations, i.e., decent food shops, friendly pubs, etc. We liked the look of the old town because while a bit noisy, it seemed to have pretty much everything a person could want within walking distance. Figured the beaches were only a tram or a bus ride away when we wanted them.


----------



## hola77 (Oct 21, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> Oh well ... here goes nothing and I apologise in advance to those that I know I am about to upset.
> 
> Alicante. What can I tell you. I go through it now and again. I sometimes stop, and after I do I ask myself why. Are you talking about the City? Why would you think that was beautiful? To me it's a noisy grimy place with no real charm whatsoever. You move outside the city and the countryside looks something like you'd expect to find on the surface of the moon, interspersed with motorways and areas where the contrusction industry appears to be digging to the centre of the earth.
> 
> ...


stravinsky... sorri probably a silly question but what is EMA? for Valencia..
v. interested in Velencia city at moment


----------



## hola77 (Oct 21, 2010)

like bristoll brett davey,

wonderin have u moved to alicante?.. I read this post with great interest...

what are peoples thoughts on Valencia city?


thanks in advance


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

hola77 said:


> stravinsky... sorri probably a silly question but what is EMA? for Valencia..
> v. interested in Velencia city at moment


EMA is *E*ast *M*idlands *A*irport

Welcome to World Airport Codes


----------



## bristolbrett (Oct 30, 2010)

hola77 said:


> like bristoll brett davey,
> 
> wonderin have u moved to alicante?.. I read this post with great interest...
> 
> ...



We've decided to get a two month let in Alicante starting in Feb. and will see how it goes. If it's not for us, we'll move up the coast.


----------

